# Imperial Guard reboot/paint



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

You may be thinking: ANOTHER PROGRESS LOG!? Adam, dont you have uni and friends!?

Well, yes, I do but since the board is comming to a close and money is tighter I thought now would be a prime time to go over my Imperial Guard and give them a lick of paint I can be proud of.

Since starting my Rogue trader force, I feel my painting has come along leaps and bounds, which has left my guard looking very rough, and sub standard. I feel they no longer represent my quality of painting. So to this end, I am going to slowly work my way through all my Imperial Guard(almost 2000pts and over 150 models) and make them into something I'd be happy plonking down on the tabletop.

So, we'll start with my old colour scheme, white and blue:










Not a bad paint job, but I know I can do better.

So, i went on the Dawn of War: Winter Assault army painter and started messing around with different schemes, the top 6 are just below 









I wanted to stay away from reds and creams since those are the main colours of my rogue traders and I wanted a sharp contrast between the two forces.

After posting a poll to my local gaming club, it was a tie between the blue/black and yellow/black schemes. As this will be my army I decided to have the final vote and chose blue/black, since i detest painting yellow! 


so here is my first test model:









The blue is actualy alot darker than the picture makes out, it being halfway between enchanted and regal blue. I want to make these guys seem very battle damaged, as if they had been fighting in a long war, wear and tear is starting to show.




So there we have it! a fresh paint job for my over all favorate army, I'll post some before/after shots for some vehicles/characters.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd love to see the yellow one or possibly that with metal plating with some black and yellow hazard stripes on the shoulder plates.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the test mini. Nice solid color scheme.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> I like the test mini. Nice solid color scheme.


This, it's well painted and really looks great. I'd do Imperial Guard a similar if I'm honest - just to throw originality out the window


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the scheme. You'll be glad you didn't choose yellow, its a nightmare to get right!!
The new mini's are certainly better than your first so well done. The battle damage looks great and his helmet is awesome, where did you get that from? The black parts could do with a little highlight/drybrush but it may just be that the light is taking that effect away in the photo.
Looking forward to seeing some more of these bad boys!


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats a chimera commander helmet no?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> I'd love to see the yellow one or possibly that with metal plating with some black and yellow hazard stripes on the shoulder plates.


i do have an idea for some catachans in yellow fatigues, making them sulphur miners with the classic mining helmet 



djinn24 said:


> I like the test mini. Nice solid color scheme.


cheers, i agree. much easier to paint, and quicker 



Marneus Calgar said:


> This, it's well painted and really looks great. I'd do Imperial Guard a similar if I'm honest - just to throw originality out the window


haha originality is hard with guardsmen, just because you have 50 of thim in any decent armylist 



hocky said:


> I really like the scheme. You'll be glad you didn't choose yellow, its a nightmare to get right!!
> The new mini's are certainly better than your first so well done. The battle damage looks great and his helmet is awesome, where did you get that from? The black parts could do with a little highlight/drybrush but it may just be that the light is taking that effect away in the photo.
> Looking forward to seeing some more of these bad boys!





ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Thats a chimera commander helmet no?


yup, its the chimera tank commander head, possably the coolest cadian head around. i'd have my entire army wearing them if i could get my grubby little hands on them!! haha 

thanks for all the positive comments and +rep so far


----------

